# 10-16 2 KILLS



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Did a little target practice from the bow stand friday morning, lots of squirl's on the move.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

lol you might be a ******* if youre dog is locked in a kennel and youre pet hog roams the yard ....but seriously sweet shooting


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude...Watch out there is a Wild Hawg behind ya...Nock -up and hurry! :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

That is pretty funny...dogs locked up while pig roams free!!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Good shootin!!!!!


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

were you using a blunt tip or broadhead?


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Steel blunt tip.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Pretty good shooting there bud... you need to practice more on your head shots though.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Great Shooting. I know some folks that can't hit them even with a shotgun.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats great shooting bud, but those hogs are WAY easier to get and have WAY more meat on them. :rotfl::rotfl: Course I guess being they don't seem to care if your there, it sort of takes some of the thrill out of it, huh. Yea, I would have went for the challenge too. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey there's a pig right behind you. SHOOT IT!!!. Good gumbo fodder right there.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Pretty good shooting there bud... you need to practice more on your head shots though.


I agree, get with the program. Your wasting meat!! Just kidding ...That's nice shooting.

On the subject of head shots though, here's one my boy shot last year.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> I agree, get with the program. Your wasting meat!! Just kidding ...That's nice shooting.
> 
> On the subject of head shots though, here's one my boy shot last year.


dayum....remind me not to **** punchbait off..lol...hes becoming a great shot.....how long was the shot?


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*haha*

I would love to send that last pic to some animal rights activists.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Seriously......please explain the hog in the background!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> dayum....remind me not to **** punchbait off..lol...hes becoming a great shot.....how long was the shot?


Inside of 20, I'm sure. He ain't that good. LOL


----------

